# Google releases Chrome 3



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Google has released its third major revision of Chrome. The updated browser
boasts a 150% (25% over its most recent stable release) increase in javascript performance since the launch of version 1.

Other new features include a redesigned "new tab" page, an improved omnibox, themes capability, and HTML5 features.

http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/09/15/google-releases-chrome-3


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll stick with Firefox. I'm at a loss how much faster I need my browsing to be, seems pretty quick with the current version of FF.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I just installed Chrome 3 -- I noticed the new front page, which is nice. I hear that the alpha version of 4 finally includes support for add-ons.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When add-on support and a decent selection of add-ons become available, I'll take a look.


----------

